# Poster board ideas?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok... so the 4-H/FFA auction is in a few weeks. Kids first time, and they are getting excited as it's a big deal.
They had to recruit potential buyers, etc. so we're still working on getting fliers out to the ones they contacted, and sending more out to other places, etc.

On top of that, I was trying to figure out something I could do to 'help.'

Well... I took pictures of all the livestock shows at the youth expo a couple of weeks ago. So I told her maybe I could make a poster board or something with pictures of all the kids showing their animals to put on display.

I've never done anything like this.

Any ideas? I was thinking of getting the kind of display that doesn't need a stand, it stands up on it's own on a table.
Of course I need a table or something to put it on LOL 

I don't have a huge budget to work with, but I know I can surely find ways to be creative.

Anyway...if anyone has ever done anything like this, please share.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

The tri-fold poster boards would probably work for what your talking about. I would have to see the pictures and everything to really decide how I would set it on the poster, so I'm not much help there. lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Kayla I appreciate it! Yeah I was thinking those tri-fold poster boards, but not sure where to get them? Walmart maybe? Or Michaels art/craft? I looked at Kmart and they didn't have any.

I'm thinking I guess as far as how to do it, what kind of decorations. Maybe print up some 4-H & FFA logos, but not sure what else. I could look at Michaels possibly to see what kind of farm animal scrapbook stickers they have?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

wal-mart has them in several sizes. i know because we are doing the sane thing here!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

enchantedgoats said:


> wal-mart has them in several sizes. i know because we are doing the sane thing here!!


Thanks I will look for them! Hoping we can get started on this either in the next few days or at least by next weekend. My kids start school on Wed, so we'll see what happens lol


----------

